# 13 yo pooping in sleep



## maxwonder (Apr 10, 2013)

Max is a rescued 13 yo GSD who has recently started pooping in his sleep. He was diagnosed one year ago with spinal arthritis after he started wobbling and walking like a drunken sailor. He stopped walking like a drunken sailor after some rimadyl, and we have been able to give it to him as needed, which hasn't been very often.

So far he's pooped in-house four times in the last month, with no warning. And if he poops outside, it's while he's walking. Woke up at 1:30 am, with him standing next to my bed, and I looked over and there were loose stools all over his bed.

Am just needing support. Yesterday we walked for an hour, and I had trouble keeping up with him. Can't be DM, right?

We have an appt. with vet this afternoon.


*Between last year and now his biggest health issue has been chronic bacterial skin infections. We bathe him every other day with Malaseb shampoo. For the most recent skin infection he was on Chloramphenocal for five weeks. And is still on medrol (4mg) daily.


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

Ugh, my 19yr old Shiba has had some of the same issues he will poop when eating or in his bed, he also has spine and arthritis issues, I give him cosequin to ease the pain along with a whole host of other things herbally. I was actually going to have him PTS b/c of this I thought he lost his mind and was losing control of his bowels (one of my things on his check list) he was actually in kidney failure and has been put on Denamarin which he has not had an accident since. 

Good luck and hugs to you and your senior... Hope they can help you!!!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Too had trouble controlling her bowels when she was a senior. One night I watched her ... she was sound asleep and she dropped a turd or two ... she never woke up. I just chalked it up to a senior having a problem, cleaned up the turds and never said anything to her. 

She leaked urine and took Proin which controlled that problem.


----------



## maxwonder (Apr 10, 2013)

*Max's diagnosis: Cauda Equina Syndrome*

The vet within 15 minutes diagnosed him with cauda equina syndrome. Never heard of it. Am devastated. Need to find diapers for this poor guy. Any recommendations? Acupuncture is our only hope per vet. Not sure I 100% agree but cant afford a second opinion. Acupuncture is $$$. Not sure we can afford it. What do we do? I dont want to give him up but I'm not surr I can handle this kind of diagnosis. Help.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

There is a med called Pronin - it is used primarily for urinary incontinence, but works for poop too on many dogs...Kougar also had spinal ???? causing involuntary pooping and he was on pred, tramadol and pronin - the pred for nearly 2 years, the pronin for over a year...he did not have DM, and pred does not help DM....

Pronin is relatively cheap.....I have over half a bottle here you can have if your vet prescribes it for him....

Lee


----------



## maxwonder (Apr 10, 2013)

*Unfortunately Proin for female urinary incontinence*

So after talking to vet again, cant really take proin because its effective on females only. I'm really hoping vet is wrong with his ces diagnosis and the fecal incontinence is due to his getting off chloramphenical. 

Max has had multiple accidents: inside a pet store, after a bath, at the vet clinic, and three times in his sleep. The worst was when he had putrid diarrhea. Thank God for immodium. Need to search for bigger doggie diapers. 

Otherwise, he's still up for his morning walks.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

your vet needs to look into it further....I used it on a neutered male...and it WORKED wonderfully!!!! 

Here is the number of the vet clinic that prescribed the Pronin for a male....Saxony Animal Clinic 724 352 2045 - Dr Kathy Wilderoter....have your vet call her to discuss the effectiveness of it on males if he doubts.....the patient name was Kougar and I am Lee Hough....I have known this vet for 30 years, and she will certainly remember Kougar! 

Hey - it is like 20 bucks a bottle - it can't hurt to TRY it!!!!

Lee


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I agree with Lee, the Proin is worth a try. Slider has CES and when he's at the point where he has difficulty controlling his poop, I'm going to give it a try ... can't hurt him.


----------



## maxwonder (Apr 10, 2013)

*Not opposed to trying Proin*

While I'm not opposed to Proin, I'm not at my wits end just yet. I'll try acupuncture first in order to let his body heal from the chloramphenocal. I don't want to start loading him up on drugs. He's already on Atarax, medrol and tramadol.

I was considerably more stressed about Max's diarrhea, and trying to avoid that mess again. His bowels have returned to normal, and we've been able to catch him when he poops, so we're managing everything OK so far. The Good Nights diapers are far superior to the official "doggie diapers" we bought. 

After letting friends know he has CES, their reaction is usually, "you have to let him go", but they don't see how excited he gets around dinner time or walking in the hills. He's definitely much slower on walks, and his back seems to be much stiffer than usual. But I don't expect we'll have to say goodbye right away. Right now he's asking for an early dinner. 

I've heard great things about acupuncture, so am looking forward to that.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I think it is great that your going to do everything you can for max. long live max!


----------

